# eos R5 shutter sound compared to eos R



## miroare (Oct 1, 2020)

hey guys and girls. been using my eos r5 for a few days now and I must tell you I like pretty much everything about it with just one hiccup: I hate the faint shutter sound. I used a 5d IV and went to an eos R last year and I thought the eos R shutter sound is appalling compared to the 5d IV but now I see that the eos R shutter sound is way nicer and tighter that the one of the eos r5. I couldn't find anyone else complaining about this, starting to wonder if my unit is defective. 
What do you think of it?


----------



## Viggo (Oct 1, 2020)

THAT depends on if you used your R as default with Silent LV mode 1 enabled, in that case it’s tight sound comes from the fact that it’s only the rear curtain being mechanical. Mode 1 is EFCS.

if you were using the R with fully mechanical shutter I found it seriously sluggish and it sound very slow and felt unresponsive. The R5 is much more responsive and nice IMO. I really like a fully mechanical that is silent’ish yep snappy.
I don’t think your camera is defective at all.


----------



## miroare (Oct 1, 2020)

Viggo said:


> THAT depends on if you used your R as default with Silent LV mode 1 enabled, in that case it’s tight sound comes from the fact that it’s only the rear curtain being mechanical. Mode 1 is EFCS.
> 
> if you were using the R with fully mechanical shutter I found it seriously sluggish and it sound very slow and felt unresponsive. The R5 is much more responsive and nice IMO. I really like a fully mechanical that is silent’ish yep snappy.
> I don’t think your camera is defective at all.


I shoot just mechanical. but the sound is really low with no click, it just sound loose. is this the case with yours as well?


----------



## miroare (Oct 1, 2020)

I just recorded them both. same distance to microphone *fully mechanical shutter)


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 1, 2020)

My wife keeps remarking how much nicer and quieter the R5 shutter is than the RP one, so I suspect the faint "thud" is how it is supposed to sound.


----------



## miroare (Oct 1, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> My wife keeps remarking how much nicer and quieter the R5 shutter is than the RP one, so I suspect the faint "thud" is how it is supposed to sound.


does yours sound like the recording I uploaded above?


----------



## Viggo (Oct 1, 2020)

The one I tried sounded just like yours  haven’t gotten mine yet.


----------



## zim (Oct 5, 2020)

FWIW i couldn't play the attachment but TDP. does shutter sounds








Canon EOS R5 Review


Is the Canon EOS R5 Digital Mirrorless Camera right for you? Learn all you need to know about the Canon EOS R5 in The-Digital-Picture.com's review!




www.the-digital-picture.com





Edit: i think it sounds like sweeeet music


----------



## miroare (Oct 5, 2020)

zim said:


> FWIW i couldn't play the attachment but TDP. does shutter sounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the 5d IV or even better the 1d III sounds lile sweet music. the r5 is more on the farty side


----------



## zim (Oct 5, 2020)

miroare said:


> the 5d IV or even better the 1d III sounds lile sweet music. the r5 is more on the farty side


Call that a fart? This is a fart.....


----------

